# Spring MUST be coming!!!



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Polaris and Calypso have a singleton coming on the 13th or 14th (Magellan pecked the other one open just after it was laid .... so its had a plastic stand-in for 2 weeks.)

Skye and Magellan have just begun their 2nd round, with the 1st egg appearing tonight (they're 1st 2 eggs would have been born 2 weeks ago...but froze). Means the 2nd egg should come day-after-tomorrow and, if all goes well, they should be born on or about Washington's B'day.

*Question*: Will the parents keep the squab warm enough on their own (after they're born) or do we need to increase the #x of brooder/heat lamps in the loft? Keeping in mind that we're looking at VERY low temps (-0) outside, what is the minimum healthy temp. inside? For Adults? For Babies? At what point can we start decreasing the temp for the babies?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

If it's really cold and the parent's aren't sitting on the babies, do bring them inside.
One of our members called me a couple of weeks ago and was very upset when she opened up her loft and found 2 babies frozen solid. As I recall, the babies were about 8 days old. I was amazed as I had never heard of that happening before.
It was very sad and still haunts me.


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Charis said:


> If it's really cold and the parent's aren't sitting on the babies, do bring them inside.
> One of our members called me a couple of weeks ago and was very upset when she opened up her loft and found 2 babies frozen solid. As I recall, the babies were about 8 days old. I was amazed as I had never heard of that happening before.
> It was very sad and still haunts me.


Thanks, Charis. I'm hoping they're all good moms & dads but what does "really cold" mean in terms of the babies? And how cold can it get and still be ok if the parents DO sit on them? What temp is 'okay' when they are too big to still be sat on?

But - we'll certainly have the heating pad & towel ready in the cat carrier and we'll need some KayTee baby bird formula. Already have the syringes. If we do need to bring the babies inside, I presume it's okay to put the 3 babies (2 weeks apart in age) from 2 different nests, together...yes? 

Now what to do with the cats ...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

wolfwood said:


> Thanks, Charis. I'm hoping they're all good moms & dads but what does "really cold" mean in terms of the babies? And how cold can it get and still be ok if the parents DO sit on them? What temp is 'okay' when they are too big to still be sat on?
> 
> But - we'll certainly have the heating pad & towel ready in the cat carrier and we'll need some KayTee baby bird formula. Already have the syringes. If we do need to bring the babies inside, I presume it's okay to put the 3 babies (2 weeks apart in age) from 2 different nests, together...yes?
> 
> Now what to do with the cats ...


Well, I"m not Charis.......but maybe I'll do.........LOL
As long as the parents sit on the babies, it doesn't really matter how cold it is. The parents will keep the babies warm. The adults may know how cold it is, but the babies have no clue. 
MOST birds just instinctively know that it's "cold" and that they need to stay with the babies. But there are those who don't so it's something that you'll need to keep an eye on. The parents should stay with them up to about 10 days old at the temps you're talking about. I think you'll find that they may leave the babies during the day some after that age, but will sit with them at night. 
As far as putting the three babies together, it really depends on how old the two sets are. You don't want the older babies trampling all over the younger ones and two weeks is a lifetime in baby pigeon age.


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks, Renee. Yeah...you'll do  I'll take any help I can get ...

I understand the age thing ... and, at any point (that I might have to worry about keeping them warm) they're still gonna be 2 weeks apart so I guess we'll just have 2 cat carriers ready....

And it sounds like, as long as we add the 2nd brooder that we're planning to & add a few degrees to the space (just because it's soooooo cold) we don't need to worry any differently about the babies - as long as they're being sat on

<btw - Renee - I'll take your advice ANYTIME!>


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

wolfwood said:


> <btw - Renee - I'll take your advice ANYTIME!>


Thanks. 
Just the simple fact that you've got homers is a good thing. Homers are some of THE best pigeon parents. Course, there's dud's in everything, but I don't think you'll have any problems, but IF you do......just come in here yelling HELP!!!!! LOL


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Let's hope the Homer Dad has some influence over the Roller Mom 


btw, is that a Sheltie on your website? Yeah, you MUST be good people!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

wolfwood said:


> Let's hope the Homer Dad has some influence over the Roller Mom
> 
> 
> btw, is that a Sheltie on your website? Yeah, you MUST be good people!!


Yea, that's Rudy, my clown.........LOL


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Well - yeeeeeaaaaahhhhhh. Rudy = Sheltie = CLOWN!

AWESOME breed! Tell me about her/him!!!

Here is the 2nd generation of my 1st addiction (all 3 are related):
Tadger & Seeker, both male, Tadger = now 11 y/o Agility star, Seeker = now 7 y/o Obedience KNOCK-OUT! 
Seeker's full name is UCD D'Votd Prince of Thieves CD, CGC, ThD. He is also my Service Dog.









Jenna, 2 y/o female (about to start her run towards her Championship)


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I was going to say we shouldn't hijack this thread with dog stories, but since YOU started the thread, I guess we can do whatever you want to do!! LOLl
Here's links to the original posts about Rudy when we first got him.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=262273&postcount=1

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=262498&postcount=23

He's still a Momma's boy. If I got outside, he waits for me at the back door. When I'm gone for the day, my husband says he just sort of mopes around the house.............he's a sweetie for sure.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

lovely shelties there folks!....I'am a groomer so I see alot of them


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

spirit wings said:


> lovely shelties there folks!....I'am a groomer so I see alot of them


Did I know you were a groomer?? I don't remember knowing that........LOL......Rudy could use a good brushing........I try, but he doesn't always cooperate and I don't have a table and all that stuff you guys use.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Wow, beautiful dogs. Our neighbors had shelties for years and traveled around to different shows. She used to call me over when there were babies and they were so tiny and so, so cute. Looking forward to reading more about yours.


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Renee - LOL - I had exactly the same thoughts as I posted those pics....but figured I had started the thread so it wouldn't really be like I was 'hiiacking' it. Right?  Thanks for the history on your boy! I LOVE HAPPY ENDINGS!!!! That's one lucky little guy there. And you're absolutely right - it was clearly meant to be!!!

Soooooo - SpiritWings....where do you live? I used to do all the grooming myself (and love it) but - well - I can't do it anymore. And now we co-own Jenna who is destined for the Conformation Ring ... so there's some serious grooming gonna happen there!!! Fortunately, we co-own with her breeder who will do all the competition grooming (and competing, for that matter) ... but I still have the other 2 boys who have HUGE coats and there isn't a groomer in a 25mile radius who I trust with scissors!!! I don't suppose your 7 acres of heaven are anywhere near my 23 acres of paradise ... are they?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

oh sorry Im in VA, so get out that undercoat rake!, I know some that don't have the table and will sit on the floor in front of the TV and get out that undercoat while the dog is laying down and relaxed. too bad you can't talk the co-owner into grooming the other two...


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> oh sorry Im in VA, so get out that undercoat rake!, I know some that don't have the table and will sit on the floor in front of the TV and get out that undercoat while the dog is laying down and relaxed. too bad you can't talk the co-owner into grooming the other two...


Oh - heavy sigh ...

Yeah - the rake has a permanent spot in the coffee table drawer! Firtunately, these guys don't mat ... so no issue there. I can't brush for more than 5 or 10 mins. anymore, though..and you know how long these coats take to really do right!. I finally have these guys to where they'll just lay still, in any position, on the table, floor, my lap ... for as long as I need them too ... and now *I* can't do it!! Not fair!! Maybe if I just start now and they each get 5 minutes every other day .... they'll look a bit more like LOVED dogs by Spring


----------

